# Depression: Out of The Shadows



## Retired (Jan 6, 2011)

PBS in the U.S. recently aired one of the most interesting, helpful and insightful programs on the illness of depression called "Depression: Out Of The Shadows".

The program describes the illness, its medical and biological basis, depicting several people who struggled with various forms of the disease.

The second part of the program featured a discussion with Jane Pauley, a favorite former Today Show host (NBC) who struggled with depression and bi-polar disorder and has now become an advocate for creating awareness about the illness of depression.

The entire program can be viewed online HERE.  There are several resources for information and additional support on that PBS page.

Part 1, the video on Depression: Out of The Shadows 

Part 2, of the program, TAKE ONE STEP: Caring for Depression, with Jane Pauley

Anyone interested in the illness of depression whether as a patient or a concerend friend or family member, would benefit from this truly informative program.


----------

